# Bagging a wine ?



## MrFruitwines (Dec 4, 2006)

Is anyone putting their finished wine into bags ? 

We rarely drink a whole bottle of wine at a meal and I'm not fond of 2 day old wine in a bottle. 

Would bagging one's wine and getting a glass full from a tap on a bag eliminate this problem ?

Where does one get bags (and boxes) ?

Would the containers used for camping drinking water work ?

Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Dec 4, 2006)

I think George may handle them MrFruitwines but I'm not sure. Give him a call. I would not use the water bottles myself at all as they might potentially impart off flavors to your wine as they are not food grade plastic,


----------



## Coaster (Dec 4, 2006)

We use this (and extra stoppers) and love it. We usually don't have leftover wine but we'll use it inbetween glasses too. I think I can tell the difference between a 2 day old bottle that had this and one that didn't.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4317


----------



## smurfe (Dec 4, 2006)

Coaster said:


> We use this (and extra stoppers) and love it. We usually don't have leftover wine but we'll use it inbetween glasses too. I think I can tell the difference between a 2 day old bottle that had this and one that didn't.
> 
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4317


I have the Vaccu-Vin as well and a whole bunch of stoppers. If used properly it will eliminate your problem. I finished a bottle a couple nights ago that has been opened over a month. Well, not really opened, it was the remainder of the last batch I bottled. I didn't have enough for a whole bottle so I put the last bit of wine in a bottle which it filled about half way. I stuck in a stopper and added the vacuum. It was still fresh and no different than a freshly opened bottle of wine. You can also use that set-up to de-gas wine with a vacuum.


Smurfe


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I also use the Vaccu-Vin. I think it has made a big difference in the tastes of wine too. Being the only one who drinks wine at my house, it was needed. Unless I started earlier in the day, then an asprin usually does the trick the next morning.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2006)

I sometimes put a bottle or two of wine in a bag when I go to dinner at someone's place - to bring to them. Usually the proverbial brown bag.






Seriously I think the vaccu-vin is the way to go.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 4, 2006)

I had a bottle of wine that was sealed with a vacu-vin in the fridge for over a month and it tasted better than it did when I uncorked it! They work!


----------



## masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I concur and no wine drinker should be without one!


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 5, 2006)

The Vacuvin is great, but what Mr. Fruitwines is looking for is this:
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=5210


I've never personally used the wine on tap, but I've heard that they work pretty well once you get used to them. And, just like wine in a box, I've heard people have wine in the bags in the fridge for several months without any noticeable oxidation or degradation.


----------



## runningqrtr (Dec 6, 2006)

We put some of our wine inbags. From what I hear it is only good if you are not going to have it for over 6 months. My wife likes the Breezin's and the Island Mist and these are great for the bag. We put the last 3 or 4 bottles in the bag and she drinks that first. The bags can also be used more than once. Just rinse, sanitize and reuse. the manufacture says that they should only be used 2 times but I cannot think of a reason why???...Unless the tap is leaking.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 6, 2006)

smurfe said:


> Coaster said:
> 
> 
> > We use this (and extra stoppers) and love it. We usually don't have leftover wine but we'll use it inbetween glasses too. I think I can tell the difference between a 2 day old bottle that had this and one that didn't.
> ...




Smurfe,
That got me thinking. Can that vacuvin be used to degas a jug or carboy or just something small like a wine bottle. Double duty would go a long way to convince me to buy one. Another idea, I haveone of those foodsavers all kinds of vacuum attachments. I'd pull that out right now and try it on a five gallon carboy but with no gauge I'd be afraid to implode the thing.


----------



## Bill B (Dec 6, 2006)

There is a product called WINE PRESERVER which is made for that. It save opened wine by using the inertgas nitrogen(N2) (CO2) and Argon (Ar) It works by laying down a blanket of protective gason the wines surface it blocks out the Oxygen (O2). Many use these same gases in there wineries. It is colorless and tasteless. and odorlessMost wine shops carry or can get this. I have used the a long time.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------

